# Pillar 52mm dual gauge pod (need help finding one)



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

i need to find a cheap one universal or for TT, i wanna install a boost gauge and coolant temperature gauge too (cluster dont work) please post links and pictures of the one you recomend or have, i tried using the "advanced search" but didnt find any related threads thanks


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Something like this?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

how did you make the pod fit so well?


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes, but i need to install two gauges, i need some one to tell me a link where they get theirs or something


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

They don't exist, you have to make em. I cut mine into the pillar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

they do exist:

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AM-20690&Category_Code=T1PG


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

quattro411 said:


> they do exist:
> 
> http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AM-20690&Category_Code=T1PG


Go ahead with that and let me know how it works out for you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

taifighter said:


> Go ahead with that and let me know how it works out for you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


??? Many have done this already...


Here you go champ:

http://www.personal.kent.edu/~cplasket/9sept/slides/9sept02.JPG

http://www.squarewave.com/army/andrew/ttStuff/defid-002.jpg


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Yawn. 

Seen those before.

You like the way a piece of plastic looks against your cloth covered a pillar? A piece of plastic that has been heated to be reshaped (which will warp) and then screwed in place, leaving a huge eyesore of a lip? Really? Go ahead then.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i my self put the gauges in the vent... if i ever need to turn it back to stock i can with out much fuss.. the piller on the other hand i would not do, as sad before leaves holes, and it wont be cloth coverd unless you do it your self and you have to make it fit right.. i dont think the tt looks to great with them just for the fact its not a honda but thats just my .2 :beer: best of luck to ya man!


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

taifighter said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Seen those before.
> 
> You like the way a piece of plastic looks against your cloth covered a pillar? A piece of plastic that has been heated to be reshaped (which will warp) and then screwed in place, leaving a huge eyesore of a lip? Really? Go ahead then.


Why are you so bothered by this? You mod your TT the way you want and let the OP mod the way he wants.

Is the pod for me, no. Just sharing some information I knew about that the OP didn't.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Have you seen the Supra pods in a TT in person before? I have. It looks like ****, so I am doing my part to pass the info along so others can avoid this tragedy. Just like when we warn others about using ebay lights and Amazon grills. No difference. Calm down.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taifighter said:


> Have you seen the Supra pods in a TT in person before? I have. It looks like ****, so I am doing my part to pass the info along so others can avoid this tragedy. Just like when we warn others about using ebay lights and Amazon grills. No difference. Calm down.


No offense tai, but you seem to be the one getting upset. The guy was asking for info. You've given NO info on your project, just attitude. Lighten up doood


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

If you read the initial response by quattro411 you will see that he brought the attitude to the thread. I'm reflecting the condition in which I was treated back to him.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

